# mac pro case?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i want to build a computer and i wanted to know if i could find a mac pro case? i would love to build a computer out of that nice case. I would probably get in trouble by telling you what i want to do so i wont.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check eBay


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

mm so there isn't like a replacement you can buy from apple or something


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Contact them and find out. They typically provide parts for service, but don't just sell parts outright. But you never know.


----------

